# Pictures of HOYT LIMBS, CRACKED????



## jacobpourciau (Aug 7, 2006)

Someone please tell me if my limb for my hoyt trykon is cracked or if the paint just pilled off!?!?!?! IDK what i should do....should i not worry about it or should I??? IF i should worry about it how do i fix it?????ANy advice would be helpful


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i had a sliver very similiar to that on my guardian but it did not come all the way off. i called bowtech and i had a new set of limbs on the way the same day. i don't think it will blow up on you but i did have a few arrows that would just randomly fly where they were not supposed to. i bring the bow to your hoyt dealer and have them get a new set of limbs for you. btw i am a bowtech dealer so i could call them and talk to them myself thats why i said i called bowtech. dealers have to do the warranty work and ordering so bring it in and hoyt should have new limbs out the door and on the way asap.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Have your dealer look at it, they are better suited to make a decision than we are.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It isn't a crack per say...and it isn't paint peeling. You have hit the limb on something or vice versa. 

I did that one time hitting my limb on my stand. Just call Hoyt or your dealer for new limbs if you are really worried about it. But a lot of people just sand it down and keep going.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> But a lot of people just sand it down and keep going.


Yeah, if ya drag these through the woods, you nick one once in a while.

Use a 600 grit, and don't get aggressive. You'll be fine.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I once had a similiar issue. I took and used Super Glue on the sliver and it never got any worse. However, it Hoyt will replace it, I would let them do so. I does look like you banged it against something and they might not replace it.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

take it to your nearest hoyt dealer hoyt will send your dealer replacement limbs your dealer will install them and return the old limbs to hoyt all you should have to pay for is a little labor for changing the limbs and it should take 1to 2 weeks to get it done


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Not a big deal. Like BH said, it must have got dinged on something.
I had the same thing happen to an UltraTec a few years ago, and Hoyt replaced the limbs without any problems.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It isn't a crack per say...and it isn't paint peeling. You have hit the limb on something or vice versa.
> 
> I did that one time hitting my limb on my stand. Just call Hoyt or your dealer for new limbs if you are really worried about it. But a lot of people just sand it down and keep going.



Bingo. Mines been like that since last hunting season. I also put some super glue on it. It's not a crack. No problems what so ever. Shoot it almost every day.


----------



## chukar8 (Jul 14, 2007)

I wonder if a guy could use some body filller of some sort to fill the area and sand it down to keep it from getting worse????


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Same thing happened on my razortec, went to my dealer and they got me another set of limbs from Hoyt. No problems or questions asked, never had another problem again (over 4 years).


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks like it has a splinter , I have a limb like that on my Havoc-Tec been that way since 2003 still shooting it that way too, no problems


----------

